# First FRY



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

hey guys and gals

When I got up to day I saw I had about 200-300 eggs in my take with the Male P swimming around them I know most eggs are orange but mine are clear! will my clear eggs hatch? and one more question I went to petsmart and they didn't have any sponge filters for my 10 gallon fry tank so can i just use an air stone and a HOB filter with some nylon around the end ? any advice is appreciated this is my first time at this the eggs are only about 20 hours old if that


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

please


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cleary said:


> please


I will direct crosshairs to this thread when I get to work-He'll help ya out Sir-


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

From my experience clear eggs aren't going to hatch, if they're clear, they aren't fetilized. But, one of my pairs lay eggs and are fetilized and turn a kind of greyish color, the other pairs lay eggs and when fertilized are an orange color. Are your eggs completely clear?


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

its about 50/50 some clear and the theers are a light yellow
I fisht saw the eggs yesterday around 9 am and they are still in the tank when do you think i should take them out?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

wait a couple of more days until you see little tails developed, then siphon them out into another tank


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok stryfeMp I took your advice and left them the partents tank over night and when i got up the eggs had tails







anyways thanks for the advice ill keep you up dated and try to post some pics in a little


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

make sure you have enough biological filtration for them, the fry are really sensitive to ammonia


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Is this their first time laying eggs while you've had them or first time period? I find that not all eggs are yellow/orange. Depends on stages of the fry and what type of light you have as well. What are your plans as far as tank or tanks to put them in? I take mine out before they grow tails. It's much easier to incubate them from egg stage then to keep them going after they are actually capable of swimming.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Is this their first time laying eggs while you've had them or first time period? I find that not all eggs are yellow/orange. Depends on stages of the fry and what type of light you have as well. What are your plans as far as tank or tanks to put them in? I take mine out before they grow tails. It's much easier to incubate them from egg stage then to keep them going after they are actually capable of swimming.


This is my first time ever trying to raise fry and the first time my fish have had eggs. The eggs did end up turning orange and I took them out of the parent tank and put them into a 10 gallon tank with an air stone and a HOB filter with some nylon pantyhose around the end of the filter it just so happened that I took them out before they grew their tails thank god because they are swimming all over the place now but thanks for the advice....Who ever said good things come in time must have been talking about taking care of piranha because it is hella time consuming but well worth it


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool cool! just a word of advice, buy an extra heater of the same kind that is in the 10 gallon tank and an extra 5 gallon bucket. Heat the water for at least 2 hours in the bucket so when you do water changes it is exactly the same temp and you will have alot better success rate in a 10 gallon.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

will do thanks for all the help...pics will be comming soon


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

You need to have a bacteria colony on your HOB. If you don't things will seem fine for a short time, then they will die fast.

In 2-3 days you will need live baby brine shrimp to feed them. If you don't have experience in that, start a batch today or tomorrow to be sure they hatch out for you. You need a new batch every day.

It sounds like you are doing a good job so far.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

^^^I second that but if you buy a cheap 5 gal or 10 gal tank you can just use an airstone for brine shrimp and that way you can hatch a batch every other or every 3rd day. Don't worry about bacteria on your HOB, pony up a couple of bucks and go by some BIO-SPIRA and put it in the back of the HOB without it running. Let it set for a couple of hours then run the tank for at least half a day then insert your fry. Or....that's what I would do


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

That'll work, too, but bbs lose their nutritional value in less than a day. They don't have a mouth or an anus, and are living off of thier yolk. If you go the Bio Spira route, be sure to get it from a reputable source. It needs to be continually refrigerated. Once your HOB is seeded, keep it running on a tank with fish in it.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> ^^^I second that but if you buy a cheap 5 gal or 10 gal tank you can just use an airstone for brine shrimp and that way you can hatch a batch every other or every 3rd day. Don't worry about bacteria on your HOB, pony up a couple of bucks and go by some BIO-SPIRA and put it in the back of the HOB without it running. Let it set for a couple of hours then run the tank for at least half a day then insert your fry. Or....that's what I would do


wow you read my mind what color am I thinking of ha

anyways you really did read my mind I just got a new fry tank for $40 bucks







its a tru vu 30 long tank its 36"x16"x12" it also came with a hood with a light I think its going to work perfect in a couple of days with a little bio-spira tell me what you think of my plan so far im going to run a... Penguin 200 with a bio-wheel that Filters 200 gal./hr. and a 150 watt heater here's a pic of the tank









so far good? I hope! I couldn't pass up on the tank for only $40 do you think it will do the job?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

That will more than yield you good results. The main thing to fry is water parameters!!! Plan on over feeding brine shrimp like crazy and multiple times a day, not the standard 2 to 3 but 5 to 6. You will need to do good size water changes daily so before you even get setup test your water for chlorine and nitrates. If it's fairly low then good otherwise for the first couple of weeks (If you want alot to live) it could be expensive. For brineshrimp the do and can eat, you need to get photoplankton from the store. It can be kinda pricey but it lasts forever.

Get your brine shrimp from brineshrimpdirect.com Buy the best they have and for like $25 shipped to your door. That's the price for a full pound that will last you for eons it seems.

Feeding I stick to my eyes and gut, I feed them newly hatched brine shrimp and every hour or so I check in. If there are fry that are transparent and no brine shrimp in the tank then I feed again. I do this until there are none that are transparent, most will become full and group up and chill at the bottom. Doing it this way you will see drastic growth results and alot higher success rate than feeding 2 to 3 times a day and using frozen brine shrimp.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

So I went to pestmart today to get some new packages of the premixed brine shrimp and salt for my little hatchery and they were all out... so i got some frozen stuff brine shrimp and a little jar of freeze dried brine shrimp so witch is better?


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

some pics of the little ones about a month old they are about triple the size now...they swimm to fast for my camera to get a good picture


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

very nice, looks like you're doing a good job. keep up the good work cleary. How's it been for you so far?


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> very nice, looks like you're doing a good job. keep up the good work cleary. How's it been for you so far?


it is so much work its crazy...it was fun at first but now mommy and daddy are up for sale because I cant handle eggs once a week...ill post more pics when I get some good ones its hard because they swimm so fast


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

cleary said:


> very nice, looks like you're doing a good job. keep up the good work cleary. How's it been for you so far?


it is so much work its crazy...it was fun at first but now mommy and daddy are up for sale because I cant handle eggs once a week...ill post more pics when I get some good ones its hard because they swimm so fast
[/quote]

why put them up for sale? Why not just keep the fish?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

There's ways for you to stop their breeding, letting you keep the fish and keep on enjoying them.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

4 months old they eat like crazy...I have about 20 1/2inch to 1 inchers in a 40gal tank and the two biggest guys are in their own 10gal
they are alot of work...but good luck to anyone that is trying to take care of fry this was my first time


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Make your own brineshrimp. At month mine are the size of a quarter. The difference between live and frozen .....an analogy if you will, Eating microwaved food versus fresh from the farm. The simply grow faster with fresh live bbs. But! not a negative in anyway, if you say....don't have space to put them at the time they are hatched or are selling them slower than you thought this would be a plus! That's the cool thing about fry, you can control the rate they grow...even....nay,......ESPECIALLY when they are juvies!


----------

